# Burstner Aviano - its arrived (well almost)



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Called the dealer today to find that our Aviano has finally arrived from Germany. We ordered it in March and it should have arrived mid June but was delayed as it was 'short'. We should have by now had a couple of trips under our belts to get to know the van. Instead we should get the van on friday (DVLA willing) which is the first day of our holiday so it will be in at the deep end and hope for the best.

If you see anyone looking exited but acting totally stupid in an Aviano, take pity and come over and tell us what were doing wrong, there may be a beer in it for you (providing you don't take the P*** to much).

Bubblehead


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Get in there mate  It`s turned up at last then. :lol: 

Picked my argos up today and am as pleased as punch with it in these early stages.It`s got to go back for a few very minor things but i`m having an awning fitted in about six weeks so will get it all done then.
happy travels fella and try to stay relaxed. :lol:


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

:lol: 

Have a great time. We got our Elegance in May and when straight to France, which may have not been the most sensible thing to do but when you've waited so long and have got holiday booked you just have to do it. Had a few minor issues and one very big one with the size of solar panel included as extras by dealer. All sorted now. Off to Germany tomorrow. I think it does take a while to get your van to your liking and make it feel like home. I'm sure yours will be just fine.

and hey the weather's getting better at last!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Picking the van up tomorrow morning at long last. Saw it on Tuesday and immediately noticed a few snags.

We asked for an oven under the sink which was no problem, only for the van to arrive fitted with a tectower (fridge/freezer/oven combo stack) which although its a £300 extra. Good you might say but as the wifes only 5'2'' she cant see into it and its just to high. Its actually quite dangerous.

The recliner seat we asked for hasnt been fitted (also a £300 extra)

There is a 10" long scratch in thevinyll graphic below the awning.

The good news is that its actually a 2008 model.

The van is 6 weeks late, a subject I approached the dealer about and his attitude really sucked. Not his problem is the best way to sum up his reply.

I will be discussing the issues and any others I find tomorrow with him, may get interesting.

This should be a fantastic day but that has been ruined by the dealer, it will just be more stress. 

We are going away on Sunday though and will be visiting Bristol for the balloon fiesta and the Malven show (staying at Blackmore)

Bubblehead


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I'm 5'7" but I still think these high ovens are dangerous, though I've never used one. What's the feedback from those who have?


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

As an owner of the same, we have had to place a small plastic step for use when using the oven/grill. I agree what a stupid idea to place the oven at such a height.

Malc


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

*Got it!!!!!*

Hi

Just finished for the day, been loading all or stuff into the Van (yet to be named - (suggestions on a post card please). Handover went well with no problems found other than the lack of a recliner in the Van (Burstner dont fit them anymore - shame they didnt tell anyone) and the high level oven in the Tectower (only option now) Its a 2008 model and drives like a dream, just like a car  

After the problems with delivery (Burstners fault) the dealer has agreed to do the wiring for the rear view camera. Wife got a huge bunch of flowers and salesman (Joe Stempien) was excellent.

Whilst loading van I noticed a small leak on the gray water outlet pipe where it joins the tank, will need to book it in later.

Very happy bear

Bubblehead.

PS We hit the road tomorrow for Bradford on Avon, Bristol and Malvern -

Toot Toot said Thomas


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh great! Will all be at Malvern to see you make a prat of yourself :lol: Ably abetted by afew drinks and everyone else thereH


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Glad your happy at last mate.  They all get a few nagging problems but try to put them at the back of your mind and enjoy your trip. 8) 

when you say about the recliner..do you mean the reliner couch?If so,mines got the reliner and it is so comfy you could sit in it all day.
I thought the reliner was a recent luxury added by burstner?

steve


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Chigman

I was told by the dealer that the Hulka ? recliner in mine (about 3 ' long) will no longer be fitted. He thought it was due to them having problems with them. Ours is a 2008 model so it hasnt been fitted.

They also do a travel lounge (forward facing belted seats) which recline.

I am not to upset by the lack of the recliner, at least until I see and sit on someone elses  

One thing I have realised is that the Burstner information available is very poor and incorrect. I have told the dealer that he needs to tell Burstner UK to sort it out, as it is unacceptable in a customer lead business.

Also told him about the reputation Ian Knowles has and that he needs to sort out his customer liasion - ie try responding to his customers, if hes to busy then hire someone to do it.

I will take some photos and post some later

Bubblehead


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bubblehead,
I looked at the 2007 spec. sheet for optional extras, the 675G cannot be fitted with a 90cm Hulka nor the larger version, (Elegance 821 only) if the dealer charged you for the seat, he mislead you. Check for yourself, there are footnotes 8/9 in the accessories pages that refer to what I wrote.

Regards Malc


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Hi Bubblehead
We have a 2005 Elegance with Dometic fridge and freezer. I guess you have similar fitted so I suggest you keep an eye on the beaker at the back which collects excess water from the fridge - the idea being that it evaporates off. Un fortunately, as a number of us have discovered, it does not evaporate quickly enough and the beaker will eventually overflow. This will take anything from 1 to 2 weeks, depending on ambient conditions. I refer you to my thread on this in the Tech/Mech section. Water spilling into the innards of your van is not what you want.

To check it, remove the bottom ventilator grill on the outside of the van. You can see the beaker from here. If you have a problem, remove the tube from the beaker, add an extra length so that it drains safely to the outside. 

Graham
Enjoy your trip.


----------

